# GE Dual Function AFCI Circuit Breaker



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

So, you don't know if the offer a dual function AFCI circuit breaker.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> So, you don't know if the offer a dual function AFCI circuit breaker.


If they have one listed on their website, I'm sure it will be available soon.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone is a GE dual function AFCI circuit breaker? I've seen them on the GE website. Not sure if they're available yet? I'll have to check my supply house website.


Look in Home Depot


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Look in Home Depot


They have the GE one on HD.com. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Look in Home Depot



Thank you. I appreciate it. GE industrial website showed them but, I couldn't find them available anywhere.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it. GE industrial website showed them but, I couldn't find them available anywhere.


Have you asked anyone at a GE distributor?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the one that looks suspiciously like a Siemens/Murray rebrand if I recall?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> This is the one that looks suspiciously like a Siemens/Murray rebrand if I recall?


It's identical. It's deja vu all over again since GE label slapped a Siemens AFCI breaker before GE started making their own back when AFCI's first came out. Now they're doing it again. :blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm told the combo's are the_ in thing_ for kitchens and baths now....~CS~


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think that in the not too distant future you will see main panels with a microprocessor control installed, that can monitor circuits and detect potential faults.

They may already be in the works! 

I like that idea. 

Borgi


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think computerization is too fragile compared to toroidal solenoids , with either being unable to mitigate what point of use thermaldynamics could...:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> I think computerization is too fragile compared to toroidal solenoids , with either being unable to mitigate what point of use thermaldynamics could...:thumbsup:~CS~


Your response reminds me of my trade school days. I didn't know the exact answer on a test, so I embellished, and my instructor gave me half marks and wrote a note.

The note said, " sometimes bullchit baffles brains, but not this time " 

:laughing:

Borgi


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I'm told the combo's are the_ in thing_ for kitchens and baths now....~CS~


For kitchens. AFCI not required in a bathroom. (Yet).


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Borgi said:


> Your response reminds me of my trade school days. I didn't know the exact answer on a test, so I embellished, and my instructor gave me half marks and wrote a note.
> 
> The note said, " sometimes bullchit baffles brains, but not this time "
> 
> ...


"If You Can't Dazzle Them With Brilliance, Baffle Them With Bull." WC Fields


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Borgi said:


> I think that in the not too distant future you will see main panels with a microprocessor control installed, that can monitor circuits and detect potential faults.
> 
> They may already be in the works!
> 
> ...


Schneider's I line panel Tvss


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Borgi said:


> Your response reminds me of my trade school days. I didn't know the exact answer on a test, so I embellished, and my instructor gave me half marks and wrote a note.
> 
> The note said, " sometimes bullchit baffles brains, but not this time "
> 
> ...


Understood Borgi
so allow me to parse that out....

First off , your idea of one huge microprocessor _instead _of 30 little ones the size of a _chicken brain_ has some merit. :laughing:

_Why? _because to elicit any arcing event anywhere close to the poco's SCADA model, it'd need to be as big AS the panel and asociated branch circuitry it serves. 

The downside would it requiring isolation from _any _line event, _swells, sags, spikes _, by whatever means. I'd also wager some annual software updates or self diagnostics would be appropos.

I say this because the 30 little chicken brains normally installed probably are less than what they were a year or decade after install. In fact i suspect the little integral test buttons do little more than trip the mechanicals of them.:no:

That said , the rest of my statement basically claims there is nothing, _well_...possibly short of NASA level intervention , that will mitigate the chief culprit of electrical fires 50' or 500' of wire away.....with even NASA's best probably conceding _point of use_ thermal dynamics _economically_ trumping anything they'd have :whistling2:

So, having picked my _chicken brains_http://ih0.redbubble.net/image.10396757.6164/sticker,375x360.png i'm hoping the long winded version is more palatable Borgi....:thumbsup:



~CS~


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just teasing chicken. 

Borgi


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just spoke with my GE distributor and they said we can use the Siemens dual function afci breaker in a GE panel. He said its UL approved and he will give me the documentation to prove it. He said GE is going this route until they manufacturer their own dual function AFCI breaker.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoke with my supplier today. They now have the GE dual function circuit breakers in stock.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Spoke with my supplier today. They now have the GE dual function circuit breakers in stock.


Was it worth the wait?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

GE = trash.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

CFL said:


> Was it worth the wait?



I haven't used them yet. Most of the time we install Cutler Hammer. I'll let you know when I use a GE dual function CB.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nevermind....redundant


----------

